# Alabama tree trimmer dies



## Elmore (Mar 5, 2006)

Athens tree trimmer dies after taking blow from limb

http://www.decaturdaily.com/decaturdaily/news/060305/timmer.shtml


----------



## clearance (Mar 5, 2006)

That sucks, must have been a good guy to still hang out with his ex. to keep his family together kind of. I guess thats why they call em widowmakers, I climb old growth beside fallers and sometimes you cannot see big, busted off branches untill you are way up in the tree. Once you start pounding wedges they can rattle loose.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 6, 2006)

That is sad. Curious name for a business-"Trees for Free".


----------



## stihlatit (Mar 6, 2006)

My condolences to the family. this seems very sad indeed.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 6, 2006)

My condolences


----------

